# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam Version 2.3.6 Released Add Remove Safe Mode(First in World)

## mohamed73

*Asansam Version 2.3.6 Released Add Remove Safe Mode(First in World)* *Asansam Version 2.3.6 Released * *
Firs in The World Update 
HOT Update 
Amazing Update  Add One Click Remove Safe Mode   Galaxy S II Galaxy S III Galaxy S IV Galaxy Note
Galaxy Note II Galaxy Note III* *Galaxy Note 10.1 Galaxy Core Galaxy Star* *Galaxy S III Mini Galaxy S IV Mini Galaxy Tab X.X (4.x.x version) And Most New 2013 Phones(4.x.x version)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
  Quote:  Prepairing ...OK
 Device Found!
 Cleaning... OK OK
 Repairing... OK OK
 Setting OwnerShips... OK OK
 Setting Permissions... OK OK
 Rebooting... OK!
 Operation Completed
 Operation Time: 00:00:07  *About Rm Safe Mode ----------------------- Need Root
Need Usb debugging
Without Lose all Data
One click Only* *Not supported Custom Firmware* *Most Firmware Supported and  :::::::::::::READ CAREFULLY AND STEP TO STEP PLEASE :::::::::::::: Dont send any replay post(make a new post) about not work for me or why not work on my phone(deleted without answer)
OR
contact to sonork 100.1587178  *   *Download =============
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
===============
ASANSAM_Rev 2.3.6.rar* *(Asanfile link/Press on go support file button) ================
Install 2.3.6 on pc only(no need unistall) 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *WE have a question? Still Need Other Sam sung Android Tool? 
BR
ASANGSM TEAM*

----------

